

Most expensive iPad game is $399.99 - nvitas
http://www.gamesontheipad.com/ipad-games/anlytics/average-price-of-an-ipad-game-ipad-games-analytics/

======
JonLim
Buddy Repperton Gold: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/buddy-repperton-
gold/id419250...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/buddy-repperton-
gold/id419250611?mt=8)

Absolutely junky looking app. I wonder what the hell it even does, other than
suck.

~~~
jlogsdon
Apparently Buddy Repperton sells sports picks, and this app is an extension of
that. Not really a game...

~~~
nvitas
it is interesting that Apple approved it as a game in the app store

